
Breaking Secure Online Testing – Hacking Respondus’ “Lockdown” Browser - jacoblambda
https://melotic.xyz/2020/03/breaking-secure-online-tests-hacking-respondus-lockdown-browser-pt-1/
======
jacoblambda
Saw this RE breakdown earlier and thought yall would find it interesting
considering how fragile some of this "secure" remote testing software is.

